

Prismatic Team Page - JohnJAllen
http://getprismatic.com/people

======
reason
I don't want to be _that_ guy, but as someone in the medical field, I take
issue with OCD being thrown around so casually as a good thing to have. It's a
legitimate mental disorder that can cause its sufferers a lot of turmoil.

I absolutely get what you guys are going for, and you seem like a fun bunch,
but I'd be a bit more sensitive about using terms like that. It'd be like
someone saying "We're looking for ridiculously good programmers, like autistic
good."

~~~
dougws
Absolutely right. There are plenty of ways of making the same point without
invoking a very serious condition that makes a lot of peoples' lives extremely
difficult.

------
DanielRibeiro
Prismatic is one of my favourite startups this moment. Bradford's talk on
Clojure West was amazing (you can watch it online here[1]).

Their blog bost on _Clustering Related Stories_ [2] was one of the most
interesting applied ML posts I've read in a while.

Trivia 1: Bradford Cross was also one of the founders[3] of Flightcaster (YC
S09).

Trivia 2: One of his other Flightcaster co-founders (Jason Freedman) is the
founder of 42Floors (YC W12).

[1] [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Why-Prismatic-Goes-
Faster...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Why-Prismatic-Goes-Faster-With-
Clojure)

[2] [http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/4/17/clustering-
relat...](http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/4/17/clustering-related-
stories.html)

[3] <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/flightcaster>

------
salimmadjd
Nicely done! I really like the philosophy behind the prismatic but I don't
find myself using it. I've mentioned this several time, their content density
is very low. Probably because it was designed on a giant cinema or 27" display
and not on laptop.

I would suggest cutting the size of each article smaller and providing me with
a context navigation on the side. Like a simple TOC would be fine.

Also I would suggest letting users recommend articles. I know this is all
about AI, but probability works in aggregate and machines don't have egos and
do not get excited if someone else shares their recommended articles.

------
zinssmeister
wish the typography was nicer, esp. since they are in the news sector. But
those fun-animations are definitely showing off the type of culture they are
going for?

~~~
citricsquid
Definitely, there is no plausible way that the look of that page is
intentional. The text is really messed up, overlapping, poor composition,
things don't line up...

~~~
bradfordcross
Are you folks looking at the site on windows? browser/os?

~~~
Kique
Definitely doesn't look right on my laptop, using Chrome/Windows 7.
<http://i.imgur.com/Yt5H9.png>

~~~
bradfordcross
thanks, we've gotten bad about testing on windows lately. the team is growing
so we'll be able to do a better job across OS's and on mobile web soon. please
excuse the temporary rubbish. :)

------
janaboruta
This is awesome. Nice job guys!

------
NHQ
I will work at Prismatic.

